
Try the Google HipHop Turntable.  Just, Do It - Dowwie
http://www.google.com
======
jongomez
Talk about a great UI. Also, those samples all sound amazing. My only
complaint is the sound stopping when changing to another tab.

~~~
swellep
I actually like the sound stopping when you change tabs. I guess they should
have given the user the option.

